# {RESOLVED}Windows Installer Error 1635. (can't run Office 2000 disc)



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

I installed Ashsampoo Winoptimizer and deleted supposedly redundant .DLLs. When I open Outlook 2000 and click on "new message" I get a message that says an error has occured and do i want it to be repaired. If I click "yes", Windows Installer tries to run and says it can't due to "Windows Installer Error 1635". It still lets me open a new e-mail (and write and send it). 

I've restored all the .DLLs (except rnr20, which won't let me restore it); I've re-installed Win 98 and I've tried to download and re-install the Installer but when I try to install it it says that it's already installed. 

Having done some research, it may help if I say that:

1. msiexec.exe exists in C:windows\system but is not on my Win 98 disc

2. the version of this file is 2.0.2600.2

I'd be grateful for some help with this. Many thanks 

Cath


----------



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

I installed Ashsampoo Winoptimizer and deleted supposedly redundant .DLLs. When I open Outlook 2000 and click on "new message" I get a message that says an error has occured and do i want it to be repaired. If I click "yes", Windows Installer tries to run and says it can't due to "Windows Installer Error 1635". It still lets me open a new e-mail (and write and send it). 

I've restored all the .DLLs (except rnr20, which won't let me restore it); I've re-installed Win 98 and I've tried to download and re-install the Installer but when I try to install it it says that it's already installed. 

Having done some research, it may help if I say that:

1. msiexec.exe exists in C:windows\system but is not on my Win 98 disc

2. the version of this file is 2.0.2600.2

I'd be grateful for some help with this. Many thanks 

Cath


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Have you tried going to add/remove programs and repairing office?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q264625


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Is this the error?? Which windows are you using?

1635 This patch package could not be opened. Verify that the patch package exists and that you can access it, or contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid Windows Installer patch package. ERROR_PATCH_PACKAGE_OPEN_FAILED

CLick below
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q229683


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Name = MSI Installer
Windows = 95, 98, ME
LocalPath = setup\en us\InstMsiA.exe
InternetPath = Target = [ TEMP]MSI\InstMsiA.exe
RegKeyExists_1 = HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MSIServer
FileVersion_1 = [ SYSTEM]msiexec.exe:>=:2.0.2600.2

Below is a link to the installer,,,,when you download check the save box and save it to your desktop and verify it.. I can make no promises that it will help as I can find absolutly no information. Backup before you start and I hope this helps.
please reply with the result, this is information that would help others.

Click Here


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cath, I've merged your two threads dealing with the same subject, please keep replying back to this same thread.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

To get the installer package to install, try renaming msiexec.exe, msiexec.bak and running it again.


----------



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

Rolling Rag: What do I re-name the 2 files as? msiexec.old? Do I just re-boot then?


Bandit - 429: I've already tried this download but it wouldn't install. I've tried 2 downloads with similar names - one won't install because the application already exists and the other won't install 'cos I'm on Win 98.

Last night I tried the repair command (as per an earlier reply). Going via "add/remove programmes" I'd already tried on Disc 1 (OFF 2000) (logical place to start, I thought!) but I got the same "patch packet" message. However when I tried it on Disc 2 it started to repair (before crashing). If I can do this again, would this automatically fix the installer problem?

Thanks

Cath


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You only want to rename one file: *msiexec.exe*

Right click on that and rename it *msiexec.old*

If you still can't get the installer to reinstall after that, just rename it back to msiexec.exe so you will still have it.


----------



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

Rollin' Rog: I've done the re naming but it's made no difference. 

Cath


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

by "no difference" do you mean that you could not reinstall the " windows installer" or that did not correct the original problem

There is an installer "cleanup" utility that might resolve things. Unfortunately I have never used it, so I can't personally guide you through any pitfalls.

But the link to it is through here:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q242323


----------



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

I've run the uninstaller and then re-installed Windows Installer, I still get the same error message when I try to do anything in Outlook (like start a nw e-mail). It says there's a problem, do I want to fix it. I say "yes", Windows Installer starts to run, then I've noticed tries to access the A drive. Could this be the problem? - is it a BIOS thing?? 

Someone earlier asked if error 1635 is the"valid patch packet" issue and yes it is. But the link to the MS website doesn't say how to rectify it.

I've run the repair Office (from within "add / remove programmes", selected OFF2000 disc 2 and that ran OK, but the problem is still there!

Help!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Cath, I'm rather at a dead end with the installer error for the moment. No it shouldn't be trying to access the a:\ drive as far as I know. But since you are able to repair office from within Add/Remove programs using the CD, I don't know why that should happen otherwise.

Maybe we should try taking a different tack and addressing the original problem. I'm not an Outlook user, but maybe this is a problem with "profiles". Take a look at this possibly similar issues from MS:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;252304

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;277019

You can also use this search base to find other possibilities:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?pr=kbinfo

Here's one more thing that might be worth a try: click Start>Shutdown>Restart in MS-DOS mode. At the c:\windows\> prompt enter:

*scanreg /fix*


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

What about restoring to an earlier date?


Editted: nevermind I just reread again and I had forgotten that you already installed 98 again


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Back to the installer error. I found this under Microsoft's XP knowlege base and it directly pertains to your installer error:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;295823

Unfortunately no joy there since you current installer package is 2.0. I don't know what they expect you to do in that case.


----------



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions/ links.

I've done the scanreg/fix - no change.

I've re-installed Office (albeit vis the "add/remove programmes using Disc 2, cos that's all that will respond, but still the problem is there. It's only an e-mail problem as I can start a new task or contact without any error message coming up.

When I close Outlook, I get the following error message:

OUTLOOK caused an invalid page fault in
module <unknown> at 0000:01075cc0.
Registers:
EAX=30d674a4 CS=0177 EIP=01075cc0 EFLGS=00010246
EBX=00000000 SS=017f ESP=0056ec04 EBP=0056ec50
ECX=0056ec48 DS=017f ESI=30d66fcc FS=443f
EDX=00000000 ES=017f EDI=00000104 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:

Stack dump:
308d0bef 0056f69c 0056f28c fffffffe 30d66ff8 00000000 00000000 0056f970 0056ec48 0056f728 0056f296 0000005c 00000000 30d66fcc 000001a4 30d66ff8

Does that make any sense??

Many thanks for your continued persistence.

Cath


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I too am not an outlook user so if this question seems out of the question, than you will understand why I asked.

Is it difficult or not safe to uninstall and reinstall outlook? (Anyone?) 

I guess when you reinstalled windows you did not do a format?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Hi bandit. Thanks for inviting me to the part. 

IF this were me, here's what I'd do:

Completely uninstall Microsoft Office via Add/Remove programs. Don't worry. All of your files will still be there. You can always back them up if you want to, just to be safe.

Then, I would delete the Office folders from my hard drive.
Then, I would back up my registry and delete the entire Office folder in there:
hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\office\9.0 (is the Office 2000 folder)
Then, I'd probably run a good regcleaner anyway; one of these guys ought to know where to get one.
Then, I'd go to MS Windows 98 update and make sure you've got all the upgrades/patches/blah blah that you think might be required. If you're not sure, install it. Can't be worse off than you are now.

THEN install Office fresh.

That's what I'd do.
We can kick this around forever, but it seems to me it doesn't like that installer thing. You might even want to rename the files they said to and reinstall Windows again too before you go get the Windows updates. Depends on the time you want to spend.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

Dreamboat, thanks for this. I have thought about uninstalling Office, my only concern is that given that Windows Installer won't work I'll find myself with no Office and unable to re-install. (I have tried re-installing over the top but it's made no odds). Presumably, deleting the registry keys and Office folders etc would mean that it would be a completely fresh installation and so I shouldn't have the Windows Installer problem. 

The fact that I could re-install Win 98 (I didn't format) would suggest that the Windows Installer problem is linked to Office?

I guess if I can't re-install, I'll have to re-format but I'd rather avoid this if I can. Six million dollar question: how certain can you be that if I do everything you've suggested that I'll be able to re-install Office??

Thanks

Cath


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

It's not my computer.
I never guarantee anything when it comes to computers/software except that MY software will work for my client, LOL.

I will tell you what I thought last night after I hit Submit Reply.

I honestly think that we don't have all the information. No offense to you, but things just don't happen on their own, so there's something you're forgetting or just don't think is important.

And I honestly don't think you're going to be able to install Office if you can't already.

But I would do all that first anyway.

And then I'd be be ready to wipe the drive and start over.


----------



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

Dreamboat, my first post details what happened - there really isn't anything esle!

Whilst searcing I came across this http://www.brujula.net/cgi-bin/nntp4/wwwnntp?microsoft.public.office.setup/63815

which sounds like the same problem.

P'raps I'll try the XP download referred to.

Thanks

Cath


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've seen it asked, but not answered, have you tried 

scanreg /restore

from a dos prompt? Choose a date prior to your problem?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Candy: She's already tried reinstalling Windows...someone above said something about that already---like if she hadn't done that, we could try a restore, but since she reinstalled, no can do..?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I could be wrong, as I haven't checked immediately after a re-install....but I don't THINK the restore dates would be overwritten.........can't hurt to check


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Cool.
<--See that chick over there?

She ain't no Win guru.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This chick neither.......but I AM experimental 

Perhaps she can tell us what the dates are first, then we'll go from there? I'm sure Rog will pop back in as well.........hope.....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Conceivably it could correct the initial error, but not likely the installer one, since that probably goes way back. I'm always reluctant to suggest scanreg /restores though when new things have been installed or reinstalled, it get's a bit murky.


----------



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

I did try "restore" in DOS with Configuration Lifeguard before I re-installed Win98.

Ho hum......


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Have you ever tried with configuration lifeguard disabled? Or for that matter everything disabled except explorer and systray?

In other words,,everything you have tried configuration lifegaurd was enabled?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Yeah...I personally don't run all that extra stuff. It's been my experience that they cause more trouble than they're work, and Windows is already capable of doing a bunch of things people download extra programs for...


----------



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes, everything done so far with Lifeguard enabled. 

Think I'll prepare myself for a re-format, then try what Dreamboat suggested. That way if it doesn't work I'll be ready to re-format straight away. I'll have to do it over Christmas (whilst I have time) and then I'll post back.

I'm really grateful to you all for your help and time.

Cath


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

We will all be awaiting your reply. Just think your breaking new ground. This is something as far as I can tell no one has sucessfully done before. Be sure to turn off or disable all running programs before you start. They can interfere with any install or update.


Good luck
And your Welcome


----------



## Cath (Jul 13, 2002)

Well guys, I got myself prepared for a reformat........ and a good thing too!! I couldn't unistall Office so had no choice but to wipe it clean and start again.

Thank you to everyone for their help. Best wishes for 2003.

Cath


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks for letting us know Cath. Happy New Year


----------

